# More Door Painting Stuff-Video



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

This is a video of a guy painting a 6 panel door; it is not me. If you could watch and see if you see any glaring errors and a general critique. 





 

Mods if posting this link is a No No please kill it.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

A bit slow and not as meticulous as myself. He played with those little panels for an hour. He overshoots on the long runs, hope that doesn't dry too fast-he'll have paint running against the grain. Overall score=6.5

He's better than a HO though :thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

He was suppose to do all the insides first..then use a hot dog roller for the outsides....and I didn't like his attitude...and where is his kiddie pool?


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

If he'd quit wiping all the paint off his brush off every time he dipped he'd get it done faster. But hey, at least he took the door knob off.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

To slow for an interior/exterior fiberglass door. Also i think his brush choice was to small .jmo


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Too slow, rails should be last.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen that guys videos a couple times. I won't comment on if it right or wrong; to each his own. But I did notice he had the comments disabled for his videos. Most likely got hammered by those who thought (or could) do better. He is the same as JackPauhl, the blog someone else posted about here today.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

that was painful to watch.


----------



## cole191919 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think I would rather spend my time watching someone paint behind a toilet than watch this again...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I hate to say it but ever since this video was posted, I've been thinking of setting up the cam at a job a get a video of me doing the same thing. Give you all something more to laugh at. :yes:


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I hate to say it but ever since this video was posted, I've been thinking of setting up the cam at a job a get a video of me doing the same thing. Give you all something more to laugh at. :yes:


A video of you painting a door would be welcomed by me. I have to learn from any and all sources as I am self-taught and have little exposure to pro painters.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I hate to say it but ever since this video was posted, I've been thinking of setting up the cam at a job a get a video of me doing the same thing. Give you all something more to laugh at. :yes:


A video of me painting a door would be inconclusive as the camera would either run out of storage space or battery power before I was through. 
Sloooow...like a herd of turtles.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> A video of me painting a door would be inconclusive as the camera would either run out of storage space or battery power before I was through.
> Sloooow...like a herd of turtles.


I don't think I'm slow as that, but surely not the fastest either. I'm sure my camera would last the duration, but concerned that it might be a pretty big file to upload. I do know that I will be hanging a big mural up in a casino in PA in a couple weeks, and we will be taking some video of that.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

(laughing) you guys suck! Bring it!! Post em guys, lets see. I forget now what was used on that door but look at those bevels! I bet it was ICI 1407 semigloss. Figure cut that time in half for the other easy fiberglass doors.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

I usually bid a door for about 2 days labor


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

stansoph said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12odICjAnQc
> Mods if posting this link is a No No please kill it.


Wowser.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It's alway a neat idea to post a pic of a sprayed door and claim it to be the one you brushed (with poor technique) in a video over a year ago.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

The video is a left hand swing door and the pic is a right hand swing. Beat it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> The video is a left hand swing door and the pic is a right hand swing. Beat it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> (laughing) you guys suck! Bring it!! Post em guys, lets see.


What ya laughing at Smackass? You suck!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dont forget the overspray on the paper..............


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that over spray on the thresh hold?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I don't think I'm slow as that, but surely not the fastest either. I'm sure my camera would last the duration, but concerned that it might be a pretty big file to upload. I do know that I will be hanging a big mural up in a casino in PA in a couple weeks, and we will be taking some video of that.


Turns out you were slower even with a roller on an easy door? It is what it is. Funny how you can never find guys IRL that can do that. Seems I can only find the best on these forums, amazing how many too. Seems I would have been able to find a guy in 25 years but never had any luck. Best I get out of anyone is 15 mins a side. sigh.

You can do those masonite doors in half the time with a 3/8" pro dooz on a 9 with a 2' pole and a 3" flat brush. Roll across door diagonally for the most part. Used to do them in 2.5 mins back in my prime with oil.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

So the question then becomes, just how early *would* one have to get up to fool NEPS?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Turns out you were slower even with a roller on an easy door? It is what it is. Funny how you can never find guys IRL that can do that. Seems I can only find the best on these forums, amazing how many too. Seems I would have been able to find a guy in 25 years but never had any luck. Best I get out of anyone is 15 mins a side. sigh.
> 
> You can do those masonite doors in half the time with a 3/8" pro dooz on a 9 with a 2' pole and a 3" flat brush. Roll across door diagonally for the most part. Used to do them in 2.5 mins back in my prime with oil.


Ohhhh no, Not another one! Phucking Mr. know it all.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> It's alway a neat idea to post a pic of a sprayed door and claim it to be the one you brushed (with poor technique) in a video over a year ago.


no its to show the style of door vs. the easy kind. its obviously a sprayed door but the same brand in video


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> no its to show the style of door vs. the easy kind. its obviously a sprayed door but the same brand in video


I think I hear the pidder padder of backpeddling feet.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Ohhhh no, Not another one! Phucking Mr. know it all.


beat it tim. ill shut up then but cant stand all these guys running their mouth with not a single thing to back any of it up. you know the kind right?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You spend more time dipping and wiping your brush clean than painting. Keep the brush on the door pal. Dont worry about speed. Do it right. PWG may be a paper guy but I'm sure he has forgotten more about painting that you will ever know. 

Here comes another self proclaimed expert to show us the way. Thanks.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to take pictures of doors I sprayed too:whistling2:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> beat it tim. ill shut up then but cant stand all these guys running their mouth with not a single thing to back any of it up. you know the kind right?


For awhile, you will be fun. Not for long tho, got this feeling you won't last.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

"I forget now what was used on that door but look at those bevels!"

-----this was your quote commenting on your sprayed door ...like it was the one you brushed. Nice job:jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You spend more time dipping and wiping your brush clean than painting. Keep the brush on the door pal. Dont worry about speed. Do it right. PWG may be a paper guy but I'm sure he has forgotten more about painting that you will ever know.
> 
> Here comes another self proclaimed expert to show us the way. Thanks.


Rest my case. I was actually impressed when I saw PWG video. Much fast than most guys ive seen do those. He even looked relaxed doing it.

I wonder if i can cut the time in half if i dip and wipe less? You think?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How long before you cry for a mod? Too bad you started you Paint talk days bashing a mod....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is confusing. It sounds like Jack is stating that his sprayed door has difficult details? Looks pretty standard to me. I suppose if you just paint blank slab doors a panel door would be hard.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I wonder if i can cut the time in half if i dip and wipe less? You think?


Thought I smelled a piece of sh*t!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> "I forget now what was used on that door but look at those bevels!"
> 
> -----this was your quote commenting on your sprayed door ...like it was the one you brushed. Nice job:jester:


Why do i have to explain everything. There is nothing easy about brushing that style door. I posted the pic so everyone can see what type it was because in the video it doesnt show that detail.

Why i bother is beyond me.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> This is confusing. It sounds like Jack is stating that his sprayed door has difficult details? Looks pretty standard to me. I suppose if you just paint blank slab doors a panel door would be hard.


He acts as tho he has some special artistic ability. What a clown.:yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Why do i have to explain everything. There is nothing easy about brushing that style door. I posted the pic so everyone can see what type it was because in the video it doesnt show that detail.
> 
> Why i bother is beyond me.


 
I see the confusion. You think that is a difficult door to brush. I see. Stick around for a while. This site might help you.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Why do i have to explain everything.
> 
> _Because you rode in here and in your first 24 hours tried to assert yourself as an expert. People saw through it, and you are disappointed. We understand_.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Could you post some pics of base too please?
How do you spray those pesky ceilings?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> (laughing) you guys suck! Bring it!! Post em guys, lets see.


Baby b*tch can't take the heat, we suck, we brought it,we posted em, you disappear.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Are you painterlady's husband?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

It was a nice door.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It was ....looks like he knows his way around a HVLP ....but endorses every line of Home Depot paints ....poor choice


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

but when you spray a door open you blast the threshold ...amatuer


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously, if i came on here bashing someones video and didnt have anything at all to back it up, I would look like a fool trying. At least PWG does. So see how I view this thread? Ya all keep talkin but no one with anything to back it up except him. 

I didnt come here and post the video, someone else did. Im filling in the blanks as any of you would.

"you guys suck" wasnt meant to be literally. I was laughing at the comments and said that in a joking way. Guess sense of humor doesnt get carried out the same in text.

I like PWG videos, he takes the one i made and makes him his own just like countless others have done on youtube. When I posted those videos there were only 3 about painting from some homeshow, now there are tons! I like seeing what others do. We all do all thing our own way. 

PWG can take it. He said he didnt think he would be that slow and he did his quicker than he thought.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> It was ....looks like he knows his way around a HVLP ....but endorses every line of Home Depot paints ....poor choice


Does with an airless.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

timhag said:


> For awhile, you will be fun. Not for long tho, got this feeling you won't last.


9:26pm. I saw this coming. Thank you in advance.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

*Little Bones*

it gets so sticky down here better butter your cue-finger up it's the start of another new year better call the newspaper up 2.50
for a hi-ball and a buck and a half for a beer happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here

the long days of shockley are gone so is football kennedy style *famous last words taken all wrong wind up on the very same
pile* 2.50 for a decade and a buck and half for a year happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here

i can cry, beg and whine t'every rebel i find just to give me a line i could use to describe

they'd say, "baby, eat this chicken slow it's full of all them little bones"

so regal and decadent here coffin-cheaters dance on their graves music, all it's delicate fear is the only thing that don't change
2.50 for an eyeball and a buck and a half for an ear happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here

nothing's dead down here, just a little tired they'd say, "baby, eat this chicken slow it's full of all them little bones"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Does with an airless.


 
was talking about your blog


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> it gets so sticky down here better butter your cue-finger up it's the start of another new year better call the newspaper up 2.50
> for a hi-ball and a buck and a half for a beer happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here
> 
> the long days of shockley are gone so is football kennedy style *famous last words taken all wrong wind up on the very same*
> ...


So regal and decadent here
Coffin cheaters dance on their graves
Music, all it's delicate fear
Is the only thing that don't change
2.50 for and eyeball
And a buck and a half for an ear
Happy hour, happy hour
Happy hour is here
Nothing's dead down here,
just a little tired
They'd say, "Baby eat
this chicken slow
It's full of all them little bones."


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> So regal and decadent here
> Coffin cheaters dance on their graves
> Music, all it's delicate fear
> Is the only thing that don't change
> ...


it gets so sticky down here better butter your cue-finger up it's the start of another new year better call the newspaper up 2.50
for a hi-ball and a buck and a half for a beer happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here

the long days of shockley are gone so is football kennedy style *famous last words taken all wrong wind up on the very same*
*pile* 2.50 for a decade and a buck and half for a year happy hour, happy hour happy hour is here

i can cry, beg and whine t'every rebel i find just to give me a line i could use to describe

they'd say, "baby, eat this chicken slow it's full of all them little bones"


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Could you post some pics of base too please?
> How do you spray those pesky ceilings?


Dont spray ceilings ever... wouldnt know. I roll them. 

Here is base done kinda of sloppy I know so no need to bash it.  
That is ICI 1407 semi-gloss shot with a 209FF


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

*Little Bones*

I don't think Ive ever heard that song! And thats pretty damn rare.
Kudos


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Dont spray ceilings ever... wouldnt know. I roll them.
> 
> Here is base done kinda of sloppy I know so no need to bash it.
> That is ICI 1407 semi-gloss shot with a 209FF quote]
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Funny ....I never spray base ...hate that SG up on the wall ...even under the finish. Spraying ceilings is a must ...with backroll.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bender said:


> I don't think Ive ever heard that song! And thats pretty damn rare.
> Kudos


 
Thought we could use a musical interlude. The tune in the thread was becoming all too familiar.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> jack pauhl said:
> 
> 
> > Dont spray ceilings ever... wouldnt know. I roll them.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

1991 too! Back when I was kewl
I agree NEPS. I'll double mask before I'll shoot S/G on walls

Jack, paint your accent walls last for Christ sake.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> jack pauhl said:
> 
> 
> > Why do i have to explain everything.
> ...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> 1991 too! Back when I was kewl
> I agree NEPS. I'll double mask before I'll shoot S/G on walls
> 
> Jack, paint your accent walls last for Christ sake.


Bender what do you mean?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Jackpauhl, I don't think I ever bashed your videos, and you're right that yours were the inspiration for me to do the same. Now, I don't know your motivation behind doing them, but I can tell you I did mine only for the entertainment factor. And for discussion amongst painters. And that sure worked. :jester:

I think all the rest of you should lighten up. Jackpauhl is a painter just like the rest of us. I'm sure we all talk smack, and are all confident of our own skills. I know if I'm taken to task for my specialty, murals and commercial vinyl, I'll talk all smack, and back it up. But I'm still open to learning more about it too. I can never know enough about my trade or specialty. And I constantly learn, sometimes from the most unlikely source. Hell, severson taught me to never ride my snowmobile if I didn't know where my ladder was. 

Point is, quit bashing, its getting old. We could all learn something from everybody else. Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Which line cutting video? The one where i do 14' per minute cutting a medium to dark color to the ceiling line? Let me guess, you can do 20' per min right?
> ...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Jackpauhl, I don't think I ever bashed your videos, and you're right that yours were the inspiration for me to do the same. Now, I don't know your motivation behind doing them, but I can tell you I did mine only for the entertainment factor. And for discussion amongst painters. And that sure worked. :jester:
> 
> I think all the rest of you should lighten up. Jackpauhl is a painter just like the rest of us. I'm sure we all talk smack, and are all confident of our own skills. I know if I'm taken to task for my specialty, murals and commercial vinyl, I'll talk all smack, and back it up. But I'm still open to learning more about it too. I can never know enough about my trade or specialty. And I constantly learn, sometimes from the most unlikely source. Hell, severson taught me to never ride my snowmobile if I didn't know where my ladder was.
> 
> Point is, quit bashing, its getting old. We could all learn something from everybody else. Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


 Sorry PWG


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


Damn, why you gotta talk all wisdomy?
 Sorry PWG


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Jackpauhl, I don't think I ever bashed your videos, and you're right that yours were the inspiration for me to do the same. Now, I don't know your motivation behind doing them, but I can tell you I did mine only for the entertainment factor. And for discussion amongst painters. And that sure worked. :jester:
> 
> I think all the rest of you should lighten up. Jackpauhl is a painter just like the rest of us. I'm sure we all talk smack, and are all confident of our own skills. I know if I'm taken to task for my specialty, murals and commercial vinyl, I'll talk all smack, and back it up. But I'm still open to learning more about it too. I can never know enough about my trade or specialty. And I constantly learn, sometimes from the most unlikely source. Hell, severson taught me to never ride my snowmobile if I didn't know where my ladder was.
> 
> Point is, quit bashing, its getting old. We could all learn something from everybody else. Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


I like that philosophy. No no, not about snowmobiles and ladders :jester: But about taking what you like and leaving the rest behind. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Jackpauhl, I don't think I ever bashed your videos, and you're right that yours were the inspiration for me to do the same. Now, I don't know your motivation behind doing them, but I can tell you I did mine only for the entertainment factor. And for discussion amongst painters. And that sure worked. :jester:
> 
> I think all the rest of you should lighten up. Jackpauhl is a painter just like the rest of us. I'm sure we all talk smack, and are all confident of our own skills. I know if I'm taken to task for my specialty, murals and commercial vinyl, I'll talk all smack, and back it up. But I'm still open to learning more about it too. I can never know enough about my trade or specialty. And I constantly learn, sometimes from the most unlikely source. Hell, severson taught me to never ride my snowmobile if I didn't know where my ladder was.
> 
> Point is, quit bashing, its getting old. We could all learn something from everybody else. Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


Hey PWG. The motivation is what you experinced just now on this thread. The only reason. I back up what I say with video. There was no other reason. Even though there are lots on youtube, most have been really done poorly or by susy homemaker with a brush and a roller. There is some bad stuff out there teaching folks some not so good practices. Keep posting the videos. Im so far behind on that stuff I have a list of videos I would like to do yet. Mostly backing up the smack I talk on these boards  nice work

Im used to these remarks, been on these boards 10 years now. Nothing new to me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Jack, if you're ever in Boise I'll gladly race you for a paycheck.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Jackpauhl, I don't think I ever bashed your videos, and you're right that yours were the inspiration for me to do the same. Now, I don't know your motivation behind doing them, but I can tell you I did mine only for the entertainment factor. And for discussion amongst painters. And that sure worked. :jester:
> 
> I think all the rest of you should lighten up. Jackpauhl is a painter just like the rest of us. I'm sure we all talk smack, and are all confident of our own skills. I know if I'm taken to task for my specialty, murals and commercial vinyl, I'll talk all smack, and back it up. But I'm still open to learning more about it too. I can never know enough about my trade or specialty. And I constantly learn, sometimes from the most unlikely source. Hell, severson taught me to never ride my snowmobile if I didn't know where my ladder was.
> 
> Point is, quit bashing, its getting old. We could all learn something from everybody else. Take what you like, and leave the rest behind. Know what I'm sayin'?


The "I have a blog and know it all" attitude needs to be checked at the door. We have seen may come here a proclaim themselves as a know it all and make waves upon arriving.

This thread was started in critique of his poor skills. Just because he is here now ...poorly defending them, doesnt mean we should stop if we dont agree. Or is this Obamaland? I'll mail him 20 bucks too.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> Sorry PWG


I suggest you put yourself on that smackass list. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I like that philosophy. No no, not about snowmobiles and ladders :jester: But about taking what you like and leaving the rest behind. :thumbsup:


did you guys just wake up in the same bed???? hahaha


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

So anyways guys. Im Jack Pauhl (not my real name) and i talk smack ALOT! I'm sarcastic, a trade snob and most of the time cocky but I know things. (laughing) Get used to it but I promise I will always back it up if I have to with a video. I was invited last week to 'paint talk' and the rest is history.

Nice meeting you all... kinda.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Im used to these remarks, been on these boards 10 years now. Nothing new to me.


You've been getting this type of reaction for ten years on the Internet boards?

jeesh, and I thought *I* was a slow learner.

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> So anyways guys. Im Jack Pauhl (not my real name) and i talk smack ALOT! I'm sarcastic, a trade snob and most of the time cocky but I know things. (laughing) Get used to it but I promise I will always back it up if I have to with a video. I was invited last week to 'paint talk' and the rest is history.
> 
> Nice meeting you all... kinda.


Welcome Jackie-boy ...you should of started with that one ....who invited you?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Is there a list ......am I on it?...........yet?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> did you guys just wake up in the same bed???? hahaha


Not with the way HE snores :thumbup:

(too much information ?)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> The "I have a blog and know it all" attitude needs to be checked at the door. We have seen may come here a proclaim themselves as a know it all and make waves upon arriving.


I agree. But I prefer to let 'natural selection' take care of that.



NEPS.US said:


> This thread was started in critique of his poor skills. Just because he is here now ...poorly defending them, doesnt mean we should stop if we dont agree. Or is this Obamaland? I'll mail him 20 bucks too.


I don't think I was poorly defending him, just stating my opinion. Feel free to agree or not. Remember, I'm just a dumbass paperhanger. If I was smart, I would've sought an easier or better job way back when. 

You can also feel free to send me $20 too. TIA


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this the part where I post more of Tims fudge ups at work? :whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> The "I have a blog and know it all" attitude needs to be checked at the door. We have seen may come here a proclaim themselves as a know it all and make waves upon arriving.
> 
> This thread was started in critique of his poor skills. Just because he is here now ...poorly defending them, doesnt mean we should stop if we dont agree. Or is this Obamaland? I'll mail him 20 bucks too.


I understand but in all fairness if im running my mouth on here I do pretty much have a good idea what im talking about, at least I am ready to back it up fast. One thing to know about me is, I dont open my mouth if im not certain about the subject. If I dont, I will say I dont.

Here is my gig. I do in 80 man-hours or less what a crew of 5-7 does in 350 man-hours. That takes a lot of approach and that is the whole idea about my blog. I like to think when it comes to being effecient, I know what im talking about at least until someone can do it better, which has never happened yet. Not saying it cant be done. Not to be cocky, just the way it is for me around my hometown. Contractors hire me to teach them how to be more efficient on the job in a new home environment. I show them products to use etc. Set them up on a system.

Thats straight up what im all about. just so you know where Im coming from. I cant get that across without sounding cocky, I know.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> You've been getting this type of reaction for ten years on the Internet boards?
> 
> jeesh, and I thought *I* was a slow learner.
> 
> (sorry, couldn't resist)


Yep always the same. If I say I can cut a stained casing in under 10 secs I get the BS, know it all, superpainter, name calling, bashing, take it somewhere else etc. 

So I post the video. Its like an automatic reply when I post. Ive been known to light up any thread like I did this one now on page 5. People like bashing, I get that! That will never change as this board proved all over again. The more I back it up, the more people get involved. It doesnt bother me, I get paid to do what I do.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I can cut a stained casing in under 10 secs.....................
> 
> So I post the video.


Got a link?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Got a link?


PWG Im sure you've seen it. This is one I need to do from opposite angle. This video is years old too, I can do them quicker now but not by much. I cant tape the side of casing in 10 seconds. You never want me masking off on your job, I suck at it. I lay tape an arm-stretch at a time. Anyway its flat wall paint cut with a 3" flat brush. I laid a 4" piece of tape on the base because that was normally what I did back then when i taped baseboard.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PWG, Here is a closeup of the load of paint for that video. The cut was confined to 1.5" wide next to the casing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice whites :jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Nice whites :jester:


Never wear whites.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jack,

I know you understand that when you come on here as an untested/unproved entity and make the claims you do, you are going to raise a few eyebrows. I know you understand that because you make a point of having the videos to back you up.

HOWEVER (I hope you saw THAT coming), that above video of you cutting in a door frame proves absolutely NOTHING.

We need to see a close up of the end result in order to give your claim credence.

ALSO, to REALLY prove your speed coupled with quality, lets see you cut in a painted and caulked frame of a contrasting color than the wall. 

I ain't sayin ya can't, but that video sure don' prove your boast.

I will withhold my judgement until I see conclusive proof.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I gotcha. I know, there are a few other from different angles on youtube but still was difficult to do without someone operating the camera. For those vids I have it setup on a tipod which limits getting the details. Im not a BS'r, there wasnt a spec of paint on that casing. 

Cutting dark colors are easier for me I think because I can see the line better. I can actually cut a straight line freehand in the center of any wall. Stupid tricks I do to entertain the trades on the jobs or myself. Im fairly good freehand without needing an edge to cut against. Cutting a caulk line is insanely faster than cutting against wood.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> PWG Im sure you've seen it. This is one I need to do from opposite angle. This video is years old too, I can do them quicker now but not by much. I cant tape the side of casing in 10 seconds. You never want me masking off on your job, I suck at it. I lay tape an arm-stretch at a time. Anyway its flat wall paint cut with a 3" flat brush. I laid a 4" piece of tape on the base because that was normally what I did back then when i taped baseboard.


Nope, gotta do better than that. How about a close up smackass. That was a bullsh*t video.
PWG, you have to agree this video doesn't prove a damn thing. That doesn't back up what he claims to be. I am with ARCH, dude needs to have close up video. Bet he has paint all over that trim. Or, dude applied water to that wall.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> Nope, gotta do better than that. How about a close up smackass. That was a bullsh*t video.
> PWG, you have to agree this video doesn't prove a damn thing. That doesn't back up what he claims to be. I am with ARCH, dude needs to have close up video. Bet he has paint all over that trim. Or, dude applied water to that wall.


Seriously Tim, its no joke. No water either. You know how some wall paints cut with drag and others move silk smooth in comparison. Thats part of the trick. Using a wall paint that doesnt produce drag. Like for example, I couldnt do that with ProMar200 in other words. The brush too is a huge part. I went through a dozen or so 3" brushes before I found one to carry a load 7' comfortably. The steady hand helps but really its more about the paint and the brush than anything. Besides, at this point I was painting 504' of this stuf day in and day out for years. I should be able to do it blindfolded.

Just remembered. There was stain on the wall from staining the casing and sealer and varnish. it had to be cut clean.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Seriously Tim, its no joke. No water either. You know how some wall paints cut with drag and others move silk smooth in comparison. Thats part of the trick. Using a wall paint that doesnt produce drag. Like for example, I couldnt do that with ProMar200 in other words. The brush too is a huge part. I went through a dozen or so 3" brushes before I found one to carry a load 7' comfortably. The steady hand helps but really its more about the paint and the brush than anything. Besides, at this point I was painting 504' of this stuf day in and day out for years. I should be able to do it blindfolded.


I'd bet a million dollars you are a good guy behind all that bullsh*t you got. So, to help us get along with you better, let us put our boots away. Please, you will not impress a damn person. Who cares how fast you can paint? Why is this an issue with you? The bottom line is doing the job the proper way. Thank you.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Besides, at this point I was painting 504' of this stuf day in and day out


500 ft = four rooms:cowboy:

Yawn, going to bed


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> I'd bet a million dollars you are a good guy behind all that bullsh*t you got. So, to help us get along with you better, let us put our boots away. Please, you will not impress a damn person. Who cares how fast you can paint? Why is this an issue with you? The bottom line is doing the job the proper way. Thank you.


Painting fast is my business. The last contractor I helped change up a few things saved $3,300 on one house alone, altogether $13,300 in just one month using my methods. Its big stuff Tim!! Who wouldnt be into saving that kind of money. $13,000 in a month that would otherwise be spent on labor. 

Its all done right, in fact, I often add steps to make others easier. For example. On a new home with pre-primed trim, the first thing I do is shoot a new primer over it that does a few things for me later. One of the biggest reasons is filling holes, the second eliminating the need to sand, third to allow full sheen of the top coat among other reasons. I dont take short cuts, just do things different.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> 500 ft = four rooms:cowboy:
> 
> Yawn, going to bed


18 doors in a house +/-. Each side of the casing is 14' not including the top because they varied. So 18 doors, at 28' per door, I did four of these houses a month.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I gotcha. I know, there are a few other from different angles on youtube but still was difficult to do without someone operating the camera. For those vids I have it setup on a tipod which limits getting the details. Im not a BS'r, there wasnt a spec of paint on that casing.
> 
> Cutting dark colors are easier for me I think because I can see the line better. I can actually cut a straight line freehand in the center of any wall. Stupid tricks I do to entertain the trades on the jobs or myself. Im fairly good freehand without needing an edge to cut against. Cutting a caulk line is insanely faster than cutting against wood.


I agree with all you say, BTDT. But I still gotta see the puddin for the proof.

BTW, was that edge you cut totally dry? No first pass? And why the blue tape on the baseboard? 


OK, I've seen one of your other vids : "Painting TIPS - Cut in walls". I tell you somethin man, we woulda had fun with you on a job. True, I don't paint no more, and I only painted with a total of maybe 50 - 60 other professionals troughout my career, but there is some stuff there I never seen no one do, except the summer help on their first day. 

After you dredge the brush in the paint about ten times, you gots paint 3/4 the way up the bristles. By coffee break, the heel will be saturated and the bristles exploding in every direction. 

Also, what's with the scraping the excess off on the can lip? 
All ya gots to do is dip and tap, dip and tap ! Treat the brush like an instrument, not a club ----unless your whitewashing Tom Sawyer's fence. 

Maybe we do it differently around these parts, but I never seen brushes dunked so deep and then scraped off on the can edge. 

Stick around, we'll teach you some good habits. 

Next lesson will be on how to dress like a pro :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!!!
I missed the pissing contest


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> HOLY COW!!!!!
> I missed the pissing contest


LOL yep, that will be tearing you up all night won't it?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> LOL yep, that will be tearing you up all night won't it?


Why do you come here? If you want to help granny across the street go back to your DIY site


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> I agree with all you say, BTDT. But I still gotta see the puddin for the proof.
> 
> BTW, was that edge you cut totally dry? No first pass? And why the blue tape on the baseboard?
> 
> ...


No the wall was dry. I can see it clear on my LCD. No prepass. On my LCD I can clearly see the cut as its made. Its only 1.5" wide.

I dont do the dip and tap and paint never makes it on the metal. Its dunked deep to shove the paint into the massive cavity in the brush. I only want paint 'in' the brush and 'on' one side of it cutting ceiling lines, casing etc. I think thats the video you are talking about.

You might also be shocked to know I can paint in a black tux and not get a drop on me. No joke. I dont get it on my hands, anything (99%) of the time. People always give me hell for it, it apparently is the 8th wonder of the world how i can do that.

RE Scraping the excess off the lip. I do that because each load is a calculated load believe it or not based on my next move, in a corner, close to something etc. 

Here is a snap shot from that video (cavity)










Here is that brush dry










Here it is clearly loaded bigtime, I couldnt paint anything but maybe an inside wall corner like that.










How I cut a inside corners and how its dunked and wiped is completly different than how I can straight-runs. Anyway, thats how i cut 14' per minute. In the videos, "Inside-Corners" and "Outside-Corners", those are not videos to show speed at all, in fact not many of them are for speed. I had a camera in my line of sight so you guys can see what I would see doing it. 

There is one rolling with an 18" for speed but I did it at about half the time for video. Some video dont turn out well at regular speed. People commented you cant tell what Im doing.

And the blue tape was just because I used to tape off base. So it would have been there at the time regardless.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DaArch, you can see in the video as I am about to put paint on the wall for the first time I reload and scrape several time trying to decide what I was going to do. I have the brush set and change my mind and go back to the bucket and redo the load. Just how i do it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*jack pauhl*
Dude, What are you trying to prove here? That you know how to dip a brush? How do you have all this time for all these video? Don't you work or have a company to run? How about you go to the diyer site and have at it with your videos. Do you think you are teaching us the art of painting here?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> I understand but in all fairness if im running my mouth on here I do pretty much have a good idea what im talking about, at least I am ready to back it up fast. One thing to know about me is, I dont open my mouth if im not certain about the subject. If I dont, I will say I dont.
> 
> Here is my gig. I do in 80 man-hours or less what a crew of 5-7 does in 350 man-hours. That takes a lot of approach and that is the whole idea about my blog. I like to think when it comes to being effecient, I know what im talking about at least until someone can do it better, which has never happened yet. Not saying it cant be done. Not to be cocky, just the way it is for me around my hometown. Contractors hire me to teach them how to be more efficient on the job in a new home environment. I show them products to use etc. Set them up on a system.
> 
> Thats straight up what im all about. just so you know where Im coming from. I cant get that across without sounding cocky, I know.


Yeah, I've seen guys do work in less than 80 hours than would take me and a crew of 7 350 hours. They all have the same painting techniques as yourself. 

You keep saying you are backing up what you're saying but the only evidence I see is your videos. I've fired men within minutes of seeing them doing what you do. Don't you realize that as soon as a *painter* (Sorry ProWallGuy, I disagree, he aint a painter like the rest of us) watches one of those demos of yours that they can see you are a DIYer?

I shudder to think that some apprentice might be watching those to try and pick up some techniques.

Do as your mother tells you mate...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DaArch, your last post made me remember something. I think the big difference between how I do the dunk and wipe vs. guys who do slap n tap is the amount or more spcifically the width-of-cut guys typically cut-in. I see so many guys cut 4" wide around everything with tape down. Its a waste of paint and time. It makes sense to me then why you would need more paint left on the brush vs. how i do it cutting about 1.5" around everything cept for maybe a ceiling line. In thoery I can cut twice the distance at 1.5" with the same load vs. cutting 4" high or wide.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> *jack pauhl*
> Dude, What are you trying to prove here? That you know how to dip a brush? How do you have all this time for all these video? Don't you work or have a company to run? How about you and Workaholic go to the diyer site and have at it with your videos. Do you think you are teaching us the art of painting here?


Im not the one who posted the video here. I happened to see this thread and posted. Now im answering questions. Think thats how these forums work.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> *jack pauhl*
> Dude, What are you trying to prove here? That you know how to dip a brush? How do you have all this time for all these video? Don't you work or have a company to run? How about you and Workaholic go to the diyer site and have at it with your videos. Do you think you are teaching us the art of painting here?


How do I have time? That is what I get paid to do.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> vermontpainter said:
> 
> 
> > Which line cutting video? The one where i do 14' per minute cutting a medium to dark color to the ceiling line? Let me guess, you can do 20' per min right?
> ...


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

this is more than likely paul from shcs

he doesnt wear whites, and has been talking about his lightning fast speed, and snazzy systems for years now on these forums.

welcome shcs???


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

do you still use that scooter thingy to paint base?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

still painting the cookie cutters?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> this is more than likely paul from shcs
> 
> he doesnt wear whites, and has been talking about his lightning fast speed, and snazzy systems for years now on these forums.
> 
> welcome shcs???


Try Brian Havanas (lives in Cleveland Ohio). Maybe shcs is still the same guy tho under a different guise...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought it was Paul Havanas.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

My whole thought on this thread is this:

If his method/systems work for him and make him money, kudos. 
I personally would need to see the finish quality with my own eyes to believe it. I'm not saying its crap or not, but I still would want to see it before I believe it. All his videos are interesting to watch, but none of them are clear enough to make the determination as to if the quality of the finish is up to par or not.

As johnthepainter mentions above, this guy has been on painting forums forever under one or another name. Always made the claims, and stood up to the heat that ensues. But I have never heard a second opinion from anyone that has seen the action up close and first hand. I for one would love the chance to see it go down. I might have to do that if my job takes me to OH.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

yes,,jack pauhl is out there doing it, developing systems, and passing what he has learned on to others.

there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't get all the weenie waving about this.

Seriously.

Show up, take a reasonable amount of time to deliver professional results, tidy up, get the check, head home.

That ain't rocket surgery. Can I cut a useful line that fast and with complete accuracy? No. Can I cut a line? Well, yeah. Of course. If you need to have that 10 sec edge to stay interested in painting, that's fine. I sympathise. It can be tedious, sometimes. I just do what I do and try and deliver the best results for the money. I would promptly take anybody on a job with my logo on their cap - and trying to play "outdo myself" games - while working on somebody's home, outside and kill him with a pointy stick.:yes:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

did someone really wave their weenie?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> How about you and Workaholic go to the diyer site and have at it with your videos.


How did i get involved in this? Where is this comming from Ewing?



Workaholic said:


> To slow for an interior/exterior fiberglass door. Also i think his brush choice was to small .jmo


I stand by my original post last January.


----------



## MJpainter (Oct 7, 2008)

The first thing i noticed about the project was that he was using a brush! I cannot stand looking at a door that has been painted with a brush! Spray it or leave it, thats what I say.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

SO theoretically this guy could cut an entire bedroom (avg. 12x12 with 2 windows and two doors) in about 4 minutes.

Screw Jesus, Allah, Buddha, I now officially worship Jack Paul
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

with obamanomics you will need to be fast.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

MJpainter said:


> The first thing i noticed about the project was that he was using a brush! I cannot stand looking at a door that has been painted with a brush! Spray it or leave it, thats what I say.


Not to derail this thread, but I agree that a sprayed door looks great. However, I can recall numerous times when spraying a door simply wasnt practical or even desired. The key is becoming good enough in your profession to get a quality finish without having to spray everything you touch. You have many tools at your expense to achieve a nice looking finish on a paneled door without spraying... brush type, sponge rollers, paint choice, additives, etc. I constantly run into your type at the paint stores.. "If it cain't be sprayed, it cain't be painted"! All I can do is roll my eyes and walk away :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> How did i get involved in this? Where is this comming from Ewing?
> 
> 
> I stand by my original post last January.


Never mind him, He is a true smackass.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> How did i get involved in this? Where is this comming from Ewing?


Sorry Sean, I edited you out. I got tweeked by staying up late working on bids took your post wrong. 
Peace my brother.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> PWG Im sure you've seen it. This is one I need to do from opposite angle. This video is years old too, I can do them quicker now but not by much. I cant tape the side of casing in 10 seconds. You never want me masking off on your job, I suck at it. I lay tape an arm-stretch at a time. Anyway its flat wall paint cut with a 3" flat brush. I laid a 4" piece of tape on the base because that was normally what I did back then when i taped baseboard.


Sorry me old mate, but to cut in a frame as quick as that like you did on that youtube link, you must've pi55ed your paint out thinner my good old English cuppa tea. I could do that aswell and so could the rest of the painttalk membership if they pi55ed their paint out like that. I'm sure if that picture of your loaded brush could be animated, the paint would be runnning off the filaments like a tap with a knackered washer in it.

No way fella,,, sorry and all that. 
What you just shown don't do nothing for me :yawn:

But... if your happy with what your doing, you keep on keeping on.

Oh, tuck yer shirt in and get some whites on, it'll make you appear professional :thumbsup:
lol

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Here is that brush dry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I gotcha. I know, there are a few other from different angles on youtube but still was difficult to do without someone operating the camera. For those vids I have it setup on a tipod which limits getting the details. Im not a BS'r, there wasnt a spec of paint on that casing.
> 
> .


There is no tripod set up, there is movement throughout the complete video. Someone was holding that camera. You are complete BS, still have my boots on. Camera man appears to need a drink.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

Jack Paul, I watched a few of your videos on you tube (as I'm sure most of us have at this point) and I just don't understand. Out of all of the questionable advice I see you giving thousands of your viewers this one thing stuck out in my mind. and I quote

"Don't be fooled, the pros don't roll in an "X" or "Y" pattern contrary to what you may have seen on TV....or dropcloths for that matter! We use paint and covers that don't spatter "

Now obviously you are trying to help people with these videos, how is that going to help anyone? First of all this is false, paint spatters, period. Second of all, now you have DIYers saying "screw it, I got pro paint, I got pro covers, I don't need any drops" 

I am just curious, why would you put that in an informational video?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sorry Sean, I edited you out. I got tweeked by staying up late working on bids took your post wrong.
> Peace my brother.


It's all good. I should of used a smiley.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> I am just curious, why would you put that in an informational video?


PV

If you review "Jack's" (not his real name) posts, it is clear that he is working really hard to generate as much traffic as possible to his blog, which ultimately he is trying to use to attract manufacturer attention (seems to enjoy romancing Glidden and Wooster) and perhaps land his dream job as an official factory product tester, all under the guise of giving DIYer advice. While it's remarkable that he would think that he could fly these videos on painttalk and earn respect or credibility, we certainly can't question his determination, persistence and self promotion even if the content is sorely lacking in accuracy and substance. Who knows, maybe he becomes the next celebrity spokesman for Home Depot, as they love Glidden and Wooster too. Interesting approach.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Mantis said:


> Not to derail this thread, but I agree that a sprayed door looks great. However, I can recall numerous times when spraying a door simply wasnt practical or even desired. The key is becoming good enough in your profession to get a quality finish without having to spray everything you touch. You have many tools at your expense to achieve a nice looking finish on a paneled door without spraying... brush type, sponge rollers, paint choice, additives, etc. I constantly run into your type at the paint stores.. "If it cain't be sprayed, it cain't be painted"! All I can do is roll my eyes and walk away :icon_rolleyes:


Yeah I agree not always practical, I have the opportunity more so on new homes than a repainter. We use a sprayer because its easy and can be done on a new home. Besides the fact that you can spray 20 doors in less than 15 minutes and it looks nice.

I do plenty brushwork, thats why I talk so much about brushes on my site. I got my system down, the brush, the paint and the method or style to make it look sprayed. The last contractor that saw my brushwork swore is was sprayed and ive seen others get the brushwork to match the sprayed areas of the home.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> My whole thought on this thread is this:
> 
> If his method/systems work for him and make him money, kudos.
> I personally would need to see the finish quality with my own eyes to believe it. I'm not saying its crap or not, but I still would want to see it before I believe it. All his videos are interesting to watch, but none of them are clear enough to make the determination as to if the quality of the finish is up to par or not.
> ...


From what I can tell, the video is clear when you get it on the pc but when its uploaded and converted on youtube that quality goes away. Did you notice that posting your videos? How do you keep them clear because I see some sharp clear videos on youtube.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> PV
> 
> If you review "Jack's" (not his real name) posts, it is clear that he is working really hard to generate as much traffic as possible to his blog, which ultimately he is trying to use to attract manufacturer attention (seems to enjoy romancing Glidden and Wooster) and perhaps land his dream job as an official factory product tester, all under the guise of giving DIYer advice. While it's remarkable that he would think that he could fly these videos on painttalk and earn respect or credibility, we certainly can't question his determination, persistence and self promotion even if the content is sorely lacking in accuracy and substance. Who knows, maybe he becomes the next celebrity spokesman for Home Depot, as they love Glidden and Wooster too. Interesting approach.


Been posting for years, never an ad on my site. Go to any other site with painting tips and you will have ads everywhere. I get nothing for making that blog. Not a penney but I have countless hours put into it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Been posting for years, never an ad on my site. Go to any other site with painting tips and you will have ads everywhere. I get nothing for making that blog. Not a penney but I have countless hours put into it.


Maybe when your Wooster brush beats the Purdy in your blog showdown things will start to happen for you. Best wishes.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> SO theoretically this guy could cut an entire bedroom (avg. 12x12 with 2 windows and two doors) in about 4 minutes.
> 
> Screw Jesus, Allah, Buddha, I now officially worship Jack Paul
> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


No more like 4 mins for the ceiling cut and 6-7 minutes to roll the walls unless its eggshell, then double that roll time for the last stroke down.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> No more like 4 mins for the ceiling cut and 6-7 minutes to roll the walls unless its eggshell, then double that roll time for the last stroke down.


Please dude, I am asking you to go away, you really give me a headache.


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> No more like 4 mins for the ceiling cut and 6-7 minutes to roll the walls unless its eggshell, then double that roll time for the last stroke down.



I have never seen anything in text that was so lamely-matter-of-fact. I bet you speak with a lisp.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

It's all about speed...


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Dude is clueless. Rolls everything first, then cuts. Whadda clown:jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

The Billy Mayes of painting


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> Please dude, I am asking you to go away, you really give me a headache.



Tim, 

FYI, there is an "ignore list" available on vBulletin. If you wish to not be burdened with a particular user's posts, click "User CP" on the left of the upper menu bar. When your user control panel comes up, in the left window, under "settings and options" click "Edit Ignore List" and place whatever username you wish to ignore. That user's posts will not show on your computer. You will see the user's name and a message saying, "This message is hidden because **** ***** is on your ignore list."

Use the tools to your advantage.

-Bill


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> From what I can tell, the video is clear when you get it on the pc but when its uploaded and converted on youtube that quality goes away. Did you notice that posting your videos? How do you keep them clear because I see some sharp clear videos on youtube.


Yeah, it all depends on how you create/save the video IE what format it is created in. AVI's look better than WMV etc. And uploading it to youtube definitely compresses it down to crap. But in your '10 second frame cut-in video', the camera was set up all wrong to see anything. It was set up from the opposite side of the frame so there was no way you could see the final cut. When I posted 



 video, I made sure to pick up the camera and try to get a good look at the cut line when I was done. I just noticed that I had converted that one from a MOV to MPG. The quality is pretty bad. I might see if I can find the original MOV file, and upload that one to see if it is any clearer.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> jack pauhl said:
> 
> 
> > Here is that brush dry
> ...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

your painting the same color over it :jester:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> Jack Paul, I watched a few of your videos on you tube (as I'm sure most of us have at this point) and I just don't understand. Out of all of the questionable advice I see you giving thousands of your viewers this one thing stuck out in my mind. and I quote
> 
> "Don't be fooled, the pros don't roll in an "X" or "Y" pattern contrary to what you may have seen on TV....or dropcloths for that matter! We use paint and covers that don't spatter "
> 
> ...


Those videos were posted in response to people from msg boards directed at whoever prompted me to make the video. 

No joke on that paint not spattering btw. See not to be right back at cha but that is down right odd that you dont know what paint and cover combination will not create spatter. Blows my mind guys dont know this. No I do not use drops just as I said in the video. I know hard to believe and I try to post videos but never seems to EVER be enough.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

that ignore list works great


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

stansoph said:


> This is a video of a guy painting a 6 panel door; it is not me. If you could watch and see if you see any glaring errors and a general critique.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12odICjAnQc
> 
> ...


This was painful to watch. I couldn't finish. I bet he is still stroking that first panel. I wonder if he knows that he did it out of order? It did make me feel good about myself and you know that is what really counts.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> your painting the same color over it :jester:


Right, but that 1st coat looks pretty nice for one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> that ignore list works great


It sure do

don't you wish everyone used it


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yeah, it all depends on how you create/save the video IE what format it is created in. AVI's look better than WMV etc. And uploading it to youtube definitely compresses it down to crap. But in your '10 second frame cut-in video', the camera was set up all wrong to see anything. It was set up from the opposite side of the frame so there was no way you could see the final cut. When I posted this video, I made sure to pick up the camera and try to get a good look at the cut line when I was done. I just noticed that I had converted that one from a MOV to MPG. The quality is pretty bad. I might see if I can find the original MOV file, and upload that one to see if it is any clearer.


Ok. I watched it. I think mine come off the camera avi. Then I shorten them up to the youtube limit and upload it. I guess looking at my vids on this pc - I would say your video is clearer even after its uploaded. I can try to do some closeups on the next run. Im keeping a list of videos to do or redo. Got some better paint to work with this time so should be interesting.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

daArch said:


> It sure do
> 
> don't you wish everyone used it


What did you say? I cant read your post.:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What did you say? I cant read your post.:whistling2:


I will let you in on the little secret when Im finished with this thread. Sucks you are going to miss it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> What did you say? I cant read your post.:whistling2:



Ewing, there are times when you have me ROFLMAO !










AND this is one of them.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

daArch said:


> Tim,
> 
> FYI, there is an "ignore list" available on vBulletin. If you wish to not be burdened with a particular user's posts, click "User CP" on the left of the upper menu bar. When your user control panel comes up, in the left window, under "settings and options" click "Edit Ignore List" and place whatever username you wish to ignore. That user's posts will not show on your computer. You will see the user's name and a message saying, "This message is hidden because **** ***** is on your ignore list."
> 
> ...


I know about the ignore thing, Guess I'll change for you Arch, I'll become a whimp and let these type of people come in here and upset the apple cart without doing a damn thing about it. Lets see how long this guy takes to get you at the level of hitting the ignore button or maybe you enjoy this type of BS. These are the people who will destroy this forum if people like me don't stand up to them and call it like it is. So, I'll go and hit my ignore button and sit back and watch this guy piss everyone off.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> I know about the ignore thing, Guess I'll change for you Arch, I'll become a whimp and let these type of people come in here and upset the apple cart without doing a damn thing about it. Lets see how long this guy takes to get you at the level of hitting the ignore button or maybe you enjoy this type of BS. These are the people who will destroy this forum if people like me don't stand up to them and call it like it is. So, I'll go and hit my ignore button and sit back and watch this guy piss everyone off.


 
Lol Tim, You have done anything yet. Stand up? How did you do that? You have done anything but contribute BS


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

timhag said:


> I know about the ignore thing, Guess I'll change for you Arch, I'll become a whimp and let these type of people come in here and upset the apple cart without doing a damn thing about it. Lets see how long this guy takes to get you at the level of hitting the ignore button or maybe you enjoy this type of BS. These are the people who will destroy this forum if people like me don't stand up to them and call it like it is. So, I'll go and hit my ignore button and sit back and watch this guy piss everyone off.



Tim,

Don't do anything FOR me, especially CHANGE for me (in a few years, when I become incontinent I'll need someone to CHANGE ME - you available? )

Recently on this forum and a few others, there have been people who troll - who "upset the apple cart" on purpose. Like the child throwing a tantrum, they crave attention, they THRIVE on attention, they are energized by the attention. And the opposite is true. They starve when they receive NO attention. 

Not only that, but if you avoid that which makes your blood boil, YOU win. If you want anyone to go away, you can make it happen. 

The mods will make sure no one destroys this forum. 

I'm just suggesting a way that people can enjoy this forum without raising their blood pressure. 

But I know you will do what is best for you. :thumbsup: 

-Bill


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

daArch said:


> Tim,
> 
> Don't do anything FOR me, especially CHANGE for me (in a few years, when I become incontinent I'll need someone to CHANGE ME - you available? )
> 
> ...


Bill, what do you have to say for people on the boards who cant stand to see how others do things and bash them or the ideas any moment they can? I guess I miss the productivity in it. Are these insecure whiners or what? How do they get jobs? I guess I dont get it.

I just hope some day someone will post something back to me and back it up. Im so sick of these guys quick to judge and they dont have a damn good thing to say about anything. In 10 years of this, never once did anyone EVER back up the BS they were dishing out. Lots to be said about that. Those people kind of ruin it for the boards. They clutter the board with nothing useful to anyone and it shows a real lack of professionalism or knowledge. They are in fact trolls of their own kind seeking out the next guy to bash on because they have nothing worthy to contribute.

In reality, I should be ignoring people like that because they offer nothing and dont back up what they dish out. Makes anyone with any knowledge about painting see right through them.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Bender said:


> Dude is clueless. Rolls everything first, then cuts. Whadda clown:jester:


Clueless? Probably dont know why it benefits to roll first and cut last on a first coat. Wow I thought I was on a professional board. What the heck is going on? 

So Bender, tell me genius. why is it bad to cut last on a 1st coat? I cant wait for your reply!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack quotes I guess I dont get it.
What the heck is going on? 
I guess I miss the productivity in it. 

Maybe because you are Clueless?

he also states " did anyone EVER back up the BS they were dishing out".


How about the BS you stated on another board about leaving a bathroom ceiling just primed and not finish coated??:blink:

he also states "Makes anyone with any knowledge about painting see right through them." 

You got that right,just go away


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I try to post videos but never seems to EVER be enough.


Jack

If you can't tell from the feedback here, its really ENOUGH already.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I just hope some day someone will post something back to me and back it up.


1. Your videos are ridiculous and dont "back up" any of your ridiculous statements.

2. No one here is going to post anything to try to prove anything to a clown.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

paul, there are a few people on this forum that like it the way it is. high fives, fanny patting, and attaboys. you have upset thier little shoeshine kit. i encourage you to keep posting these informative video clips.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> paul, there are a few people on this forum that like it the way it is. high fives, fanny patting, and attaboys. you have upset thier little shoeshine kit. i encourage you to keep posting these informative video clips.


If you actually find those informative then I would take pity on your customers. Surely not?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

keep posting those words of wisdom paul, the video clips too.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I will say I will sometimes wipe one side of my brush for cutting in. I will then use that side against the surface not being painted. I have tried both sides wet and trying to push the paint into the corner. I think I prefer one side a little dry.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I will say I will sometimes wipe one side of my brush for cutting in. I will then use that side against the surface not being painted. I have tried both sides wet and trying to push the paint into the corner. I think I prefer one side a little dry.


The only times I wipe down my brush is if it's been sitting in a pot of paint (lunch etc) or when I've done with it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Probably dont know why it benefits to roll first and cut last on a first coat.


I will tell you Paul, but at this point I feel you are simply bleeding Journeyman painters for information.
The biggest benefit is less surface to cover with a brush. (File this one away to) It is especially helpful when rolling blockfillers.
Another advantage is the walls are generally dry enough to repair any blems you might have missed.
Also, you can roll/cut then cut/roll almost back to back as the walls are, again, usually dry enough. However, this doesn't apply to you because I'm certain the first stroke is as wet as the last:whistling2:
FWIW my 12 year old son could slash one edge of a casing, with that moppy brush, in that water you pretend is paint, FIRST COAT, hidden from the camera, and walk away like he's good at it too:yes:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> mistcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Not bad 1 coat coverage for thin paint on a red like that. huh? Weird how that is.
> ...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

When egos are threatened name calling soon follows.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> When egos are threatened name calling soon follows.


He's no threat to me good sir!!!
I'm in the UK... miles and miles away.

Wouldn't be a threat if he was in the UK either. 

He shouldn't be a threat to any of you folks either really, as long as you are doing your jobs your way and the right way you'll be un-threatened by his speed and phenomenal talent within this trade.
My humble opinion only!

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I believe I said "when EGOS are threatened"


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

You know what's the bomb?

Shaved, honey turkey breast, heated for a bit, in a nuke, with melted Swiss, crispy bacon, fresh lettuce and thin sliced tomato.

Here's the trick... There's this stuff called "Bistro Sauce" I think it's from Gordon Food Service. You can buy it retail. You put mayo on the bottom layer, with the meat and cheese, and then the bistro sauce on the top piece of bread with the lettuce and tomato.

Make sure the bacon is crispy and toast the wheat until it's just barely golden.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> I believe I said "when EGOS are threatened"


Sorry aaron, I stand corrected.

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Art Works Interiors said:


> You know what's the bomb?
> 
> Shaved, honey turkey breast, heated for a bit, in a nuke, with melted Swiss, crispy bacon, fresh lettuce and thin sliced tomato.
> 
> ...


This is too Funny. And you are making me hungry.....


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Art Works Interiors said:


> You know what's the bomb?
> 
> Shaved, honey turkey breast, heated for a bit, in a nuke, with melted Swiss, crispy bacon, fresh lettuce and thin sliced tomato.
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Now, I hope you aren't going to tell us you can cook it twice as fast as the rest of us for half the price? :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Sounds delicious. Now, I hope you aren't going to tell us you can cook it twice as fast as the rest of us for half the price? :thumbup:


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Those videos were posted in response to people from msg boards directed at whoever prompted me to make the video.
> 
> No joke on that paint not spattering btw. See not to be right back at cha but that is down right odd that you dont know what paint and cover combination will not create spatter. Blows my mind guys dont know this. No I do not use drops just as I said in the video. I know hard to believe and I try to post videos but never seems to EVER be enough.



Here's the thing. I could bicker back and forth with you all day about using drops, and I know that's a pointless venture, so I won't. I will however take an open ear to this knowledge that you seem so eager to impart. 

Now I have heard of aura specific rollers, but that's the only paint/roller combo I have heard of to reduce spatter. I'm going to give you a few paints, (all of which are eggshell finish) and I would like to hear your suggestion for a spatter free counterpart.

Aura 
Regal
Duration
ProMar 400


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> Sounds delicious. Now, I hope you aren't going to tell us you can cook it twice as fast as the rest of us for half the price? :thumbup:









​


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i could learn somthing from paul. i dont know it all. 

paul is a great contributor, and taking a lot of heat for it. 

he has been called names, and this is clearly against the guidelines here. 

this isnt the painters chat room. this forum is becoming a joke. 

if the mods here want to have a select few regulars, and no new fresh ideas, then so be it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> this forum is becoming a joke.


Then you should fit right in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i could learn somthing from paul. i dont know it all.
> 
> paul is a great contributor, and taking a lot of heat for it.
> 
> ...


John,

The only statement you make here with which I can argue, is that the mods want a select few regulars. We are going to try to encourage more respectful language - or at least less bashing. 

This will take a concerted effort on everyone's part.

Can I ask you to be part of the solution? To help set the standard ?

thanks,

-Bill


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i am not a joke. i am a professional painting contractor that only comes here to learn from others.

i think this type of comment is out of line for a moderator.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

daArch said:


> John,
> 
> The only statement you make here with which I can argue, is that the mods want a select few regulars. We are going to try to encourage more respectful language - or at least less bashing.
> 
> ...


i have been behaving. check me out.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

johnthepainter said:


> i have been behaving. check me out.


Don't worry, I have a list, 
and I check it twice,
I know who's been naughty
I know who's been nice


     

-Billiam Clause [sic]


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> i am not a joke. i am a professional painting contractor that only comes here to learn from others.


Thats cool that you are learning here John. I think Bill is just confused because sometimes it appears that you hang out here and throw one liners,,,,,into otherwise productive threads. Its good that you clarified your stance. 

By the way, it might help your argument if,,,before you get to 500 posts,,,,you just start maybe one original thread of your own to make it look like you have a question and are really here to learn. You may not be aware,,,,but you can go to any category on the forum and start a New Topic. Then it would look like you were actually looking for other people's feedback and help so that you could learn.

Let me guess, you too are intimidated and afraid of namecalling! Maybe you could be the champion of the timid non posters here.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

There are people here that like to pounce on questions from rookies. This intimidates me.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> There are people here that like to pounce on questions from rookies. This intimidates me.


Don't be intimidated, John, you are no rookie! Its refreshing to see that you are compassionate about their fears though. In your own way, you will help bring this place closer together. Be yourself, no matter what they say!


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

PVPainter said:


> Here's the thing. I could bicker back and forth with you all day about using drops, and I know that's a pointless venture, so I won't. I will however take an open ear to this knowledge that you seem so eager to impart.
> 
> Now I have heard of aura specific rollers, but that's the only paint/roller combo I have heard of to reduce spatter. I'm going to give you a few paints, (all of which are eggshell finish) and I would like to hear your suggestion for a spatter free counterpart.
> 
> ...


I think it's funny how he is no where to be found when I give him a chance to elaborate a little about his ever so refined technique, but if I said he should have rolled from left to right instead of up and down in one of the videos he would have posted 6 replies already.


----------

